# Pregnant cat overdue ?



## ZuriCat18 (Feb 11, 2019)

Hello! A few months ago I brought home a stray cat from my work. She was here about a month and then got out on a weekend my husband and I were gone. (The garage door somehow got left half open) 
Anyway I know for certain that was dec 7. She was gone for 3 days and I found her on Dec 10. She still acted like she was having moments of heat after that and we planned to get her fixed after Christmas . We took her to the get Jan 10 and were told she was pregnant . No clear signs to me at that time . 
I know she never got out again for 100% certainty . So just wondering would she be 66 days pregnant or 62? The vet put her due date for yesterday but she’s had absolutely no signs of giving birth as of yet.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

A shame you didn't take her the week after she was gone (say the 17th Dec), which would have been just before conception. Almost every time someone waits to see if a cat got pregnant they did.

Most people I know count 65 days from first mating, but up to 70 days is normal. 65 days from the 7th Dec is yesterday - 10th Feb. She should deliver some time this week.

Suggest you read the information about kittening on iCatCare - there's lots of it and it's worth reading:

https://icatcare.org/advice/my-cat-having-kittens

And make sure she doesn't get out again until she is spayed. Cats can come into call while feeding tiny kittens.


----------



## ZuriCat18 (Feb 11, 2019)

We should have taken her . I feel pretty stupid already. She was still acting like she was in heat so I assumed she wasn’t pregnant. 
Fortunately I have 2 trusted people who want a kitten and have a plan to get theirs fixed and we will keep the rest .


----------



## ZuriCat18 (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks for the article . I’ve been researching a lot and am trying to be as prepared as possible


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

ZuriCat18 said:


> We should have taken her . I feel pretty stupid already. She was still acting like she was in heat so I assumed she wasn't pregnant.
> Fortunately I have 2 trusted people who want a kitten and have a plan to get theirs fixed and we will keep the rest .


Cats don't always want their kittens to stay around, just as most parents don't want their children living with them long-term. Sometimes it works out, but not always. I also suggest you look for a vet local to you who will neuter kittens at about 4 months old, and get them done (and vaccinated and wormed) before they leave. Obviously you won't be giving them away for free!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

I always count 65 days from the second day of mating and so far I've only had 2 girls not give birth precisely on the 65th day from the second day of mating.

Therefore, if you cat mated immediately the day she escaped then she was due yesterday (11th Jan), and as most cats give birth overnight she could be busy birthing as I type! It'll be interesting to know.


----------

